# May I share my horse that didn't place



## Tami (Sep 13, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]This is Oak Parks SS Ima Soap Star aka Rico. I LOVE this guy, but he was very naughty during his class. He showed great for one judge and then blew for the other 2. [/SIZE]


----------



## CLC Stables (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice.................doesn't it suck when the horse decides to blow it for you.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 13, 2007)

Gorgeous horse! Saw you bought his dadddy back from Alicia.. I got to Soap Suds when we bought our guy Sky... Can't wait to see what he produces for you guys!


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 13, 2007)

Tami,

He is just beautiful!

I'm sorry he was a naughty boy! That bites!

Semi has begun sucking her tongue when ya stand her up.

It looks so VERY attractive! 

Oh well,, He is still gorgeous



:

~Sandy


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I like naughty boys and so I think you should send him here.



: He really is looking good



: Mary


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2007)

He is a gorgeous boy, Tami !!!


----------



## nootka (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice!

At least you know what you have, and sometimes, the horse decides to even the odds! *LOL*

Liz


----------



## Rachel (Sep 14, 2007)

He is still stunningly gorgeous!!!


----------



## Marty (Sep 14, 2007)

He's simply gorgeous and so what you didn't get a ribbon. You were amzing anyhow. He's lovely and congratulations anyway. Lovely boy.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 14, 2007)

Tami,

Wow is he ever gorgeous! What a head and neck on him =) I still love the quality of your camera too! Wish my pictures turned out that intense...lol...

So what that he didn't place...every horse has it's day and something must have been bothering him. At least we all get to see how gorgeous he is!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 14, 2007)

He looks awesome Tami! Will he be going to the Worlds? And I also saw you bought Soap Suds back. :aktion033:


----------



## Russ (Sep 14, 2007)

Tami, Rico looks awesome!!!! Your pictures are the best!

You know I love him and am proud of you guys for getting to nationals... :aktion033:

He is tops in my book and I know greatness is in his future!



:


----------



## Devon (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh well he is grogeous and I would give anything to have the money to buy a horse identical to yours he is exactly what I like in a horse refinement nice legs and neck and my favorite colour  Consider yourself a very lucky individual



: He looked awesome


----------



## Tami (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the kind comments. Sorry, I didn't realize that the photos were so big. I was editing them last night in a motel room on my lap top....lol.

He will not be going to the World show, he is coming home. And even though he didn't place, I am still proud of him. He had a GREAT show season.

And yep, I did buy his sire back hoping for a few more like this guy.

And Russ, thanks for all the pep talks..........


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

What an absolutely gorgeous horse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MInx (Sep 17, 2007)

Words escape me, he gorgeous! Can't wait to see what he produces!

Maxine


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Sep 17, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Very handsome man you have



:



: I LOVE his head



: and, that kind big eye...very pretty



:

lis


----------



## lvponies (Sep 17, 2007)

He is just beautiful!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 17, 2007)

Gorgeous



:

one of those horses you can just sit and enjoy looking at :lol:


----------



## Russ (Sep 17, 2007)

Tami, your very welcome!



I am a Rico fan and proud of it! :cheeky-smiley-006:

Remember, GO RICO 2008!!!!! :risa8:


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 18, 2007)

Naughty or not, he's a blue ribbon winner in my book :new_shocked: woooooeeeee he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 20, 2007)

Tami he is lovely. I have one that didnt place either.... Lilly made it to top 5 on one judges card, 9th on the second and gate on the third..... no ribbon. She didnt place in the futurity either. I feel your pain! lol

Not only that but she is about the only horse in the futurity that didnt get her picture taken AND there are no pics of classes 144-245 on Washburns site so no pics from her regular classes either (sigh) I was hoping for at least 1 show photo of her!

Lyn


----------



## Cara (Sep 21, 2007)

Beautiful horse!


----------



## sdmini (Sep 22, 2007)

You know we were getting my boy ready when I seen Andrea bring him back with no ribbon in hand and I remember thinking "_what_".

He is a very good looking boy in the flesh as well as in pictures.




:


----------

